# I will draw your Betta for you!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, so I need to practice drawing my bettas! I can't really draw them realistically, so they are cartoons.  I can color them if you want me to, although -- Fair warning, I'm not that great at coloring. I'll leave a few examples of some that I have done. Please post a picture if you want one done and if you want it colored or not. Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could you do lunar?:







can 








he is a DBT male, with red splashes
thx if you can


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*can u draw jumbali*

colored pleez thx


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh i will like color too please


----------

